# Zebra portable printers?



## TargetOldTimer (Sep 21, 2021)

Can anyone give me the part number for the zebra portable printer batteries?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 21, 2021)

WB->Processes->Front of Store->Wireless _Printers_->SAP Ordering ...


----------

